# 2TB My Book AV DVR Expander Not Supported



## hannja (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, my previous 1TB My Book AV DVR Expander from Western Digital went bad. When I sent it back for RMA, they sent me a 2 TB version of the My Book AV DVR Expander. Installed like normal and my Tivo Premier indicated that it saw an external storage device. However, after trying to set it up, my Tivo says its not supported. Tried rebooting, unplugging, different esata cable, updating through Tivo service, etc. But still won't pair up.

It even says on the box Tivo Compatible and it's model # WDBABT0020HBK-NESN

Any suggestions.


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

hannja said:


> Well, my previous 1TB My Book AV DVR Expander from Western Digital went bad. When I sent it back for RMA, they sent me a 2 TB version of the My Book AV DVR Expander. Installed like normal and my Tivo Premier indicated that it saw an external storage device. However, after trying to set it up, my Tivo says its not supported. Tried rebooting, unplugging, different esata cable, updating through Tivo service, etc. But still won't pair up.
> 
> It even says on the box Tivo Compatible and it's model # WDBABT0020HBK-NESN
> 
> Any suggestions.


I searched for that model # and found very little. WDC store has the model # and shows it as 1TB and out of stock.

So I doubt anyone on here has even seen one of those beasts, yet alone have one. You may have to call WD and see what they say.

If you do call let us know what they say!


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Probably not supported by TiVo because TiVo can't handle more than 2TB total - with two disks, each can be up to 1TB.


----------



## rivered (Mar 20, 2011)

I would just take out the drive from expander and place it in the tivo, I did this with my 1gig expander.

http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/tivo_upgrade/


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

I haven't heard of a 2TB version and like the other guy/gal said, it's probably because its 2TB. Do you have the latest OS on your Premiere?

Joe


----------



## hannja (Dec 31, 2008)

I have the most current OS. I may end having to call Western Digital to send me back a 1 TB model rather than the 2TB they sent me.


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Interesting that I have encountered the same problem years later with the 1TB version and my premiere XL. The Expander is recognized but will not pair with my device. Tivo's support suggestion was to purchase the Expander from Tivo at list price.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

advocate2 said:


> Interesting that I have encountered the same problem years later with the 1TB version and my premiere XL. The Expander is recognized but will not pair with my device. Tivo's support suggestion was to purchase the Expander from Tivo at list price.


 the issue in your case is almost without a doubt the fact that you have an already expanded main drive, you can not plug and play an approved expander at that point as mentioned in that thread.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

hannja: Can you type in the UPC on the box? I'm betting the drive and box somehow got mixed up. Last anyone's heard, WD 2TB expanders were never added to the approved list.
Oh wait, this thread is from years ago.

advocate2: Aren't the two symptoms different cause in one case (2TB) the Tivo says not supported, and in the other case (1TB) it says it is supported but ends up not adding it in the end?


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> the issue in your case is almost without a doubt the fact that you have an already expanded main drive, you can not plug and play an approved expander at that point as mentioned in that thread.


Yup.. That was the problem. When paired with my stock Elite, the Expander paired first try.


----------

